# Extendable stirrups?



## Maddiequus (Nov 4, 2003)

I generally use a mounting block for clambering aboard my Percheron. It's easier on both our backs. However, riding him to visit friends I realized not everyone has something that can be used for mounting. And there's always the "what-if" of trail riding.
Looking into extendable stirrups, but I can't find many reviews on them. Does anybody have experience? Do they work? Are they worth it?
Thanks!


----------



## Celtichorse (Jun 26, 2012)

I feel your pain.... riding a tall horse comes with some challenges. I use the "Easy-up Stirrup" it's very adjustable and loops around the horn of a western saddle. I find it practical and it sure helps when a mounting block is not available. However, this step-up isn't what I would consider safe. I would only use it if the horse stands 100% for mounting. This stirrup isn't attached to anything sturdy, so the strap moves quite a bit. Get the horse (and yourself) used to it in a safe place before you need to use it. Also, it causes the saddle to slip, so make sure you're cinched up well.... and another piece of advise: I have seen this stirrup used like a "ladder" - you put the right foot in the Easy-up and the left foot in the stirrup of the saddle - don't do that it's NOT SAFE!!! I use the Easy-up like a regular stirrup - in the longest setting that still allows me to get on the horse - more or less gracefully. Once you're on the horse you remove the Easy-up and put it in the pouch it comes with that you can clip to your saddle. 

I've also seen the EZ Mount in use. It's an extender you attach to your stirrup and works real good when you ride in an English saddle. Just remove it after you mount so you don't get hung up on anything. The only reason I don't use it is because it's not long enough to really help me out...... and it's not so easy to remove from the stirrups of a western saddle once you're on the horse because the fenders get in the way. 

Good Luck!!


----------

